# نفى الكثرة بالكلية



## Huda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا أستطيع فهم العبارة التالية التي تحتها خط أرجو أن يتكرم أحد ويشرحها لي. العبارة من كتاب مختصر أصول مذهب الشيعة الأثنى العشرية لعلى هاشم البحراني
فصل
دولة الآيات
وتجاوز الخميني مرحلة القول بالحلول الجزئي، أو الحلول الخاص بعليّ إلى القول بالحلول العام.. فهو يقول - بعد أن تحدث عن التوحيد ومقاماته حسب تصوره -: "النتيجة لكل المقامات والتوحيدات عدم رؤية فعل وصفة حتى من الله تعالى، ونفى الكثرة بالكلية، وشهود الوحدة الصرفة.." 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

